# contract ??????



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

dose any body have a year long contract sample i can look at i need one asap thanks


----------



## fleet (Dec 18, 2003)

*here's most of my contract, 35 of 45 go season*

NAME______________________________________ADDRESS___________________________
Thank you for giving me the opportunity to plow your driveway for the 2005/2006 season.
Your driveway will be plowed every 3 - 4 inches or more of snowfall accumulation. 
OPTION 1 *(Limited Season Contract)
A per *SEASON rate of $______________________
A season deposit of $______________ Due BEFORE **November 1st
The second installment of $ ______________ will be before January 15th, 2006
A rebate of $10.00 for each unused trip less than 10 will apply in the event of a light season. A per trip charge of only $10.00 for each trip over 20 will apply in the event of a heavy season. Please do not use my installment method unless you will remember to make2nd payment before**1/15/06 _____________________________________________________________________________________________________
OPTION 2*(per trip with 10 trips minimum)
A per trip rate of $___________ with a 10 pre-paid trip minimum of $_________ due BEFORE or ON** November 1st- Balances over 10 trips will be invoiced. 
__________________________________________________________________________________*(1) In a snow emergency, where conventional plowing cannot keep up with snowfall rate, an additional "loader charge" may be applied to have your driveway cleared enough to resume plowing. This charge will not apply if you obtain other means to clear your driveway.(2) If you have a loose driveway or driveway edge, it may be damaged from plowing. Please advise me of areas of concern. I will not be responsible for minor grass/driveway damage although we will make every effort possible to avoid it. (3)You are responsible for any cost or payments you make to any other person for snow removal or related services unless I have agreed prior.
Remember…I give $25.00 credits for referrals- Just give me a name/phone 
You MAY post date your check until 11/15/05, I will not submit until after


----------

